# Cannabis oil prescribed on NHS in ‘first case of its kind’ in the UK



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2017)

The medicine cannabis oil has been prescribed to a young boy with epilepsy on the NHS. Reports have called this the “first case of its kind” in the UK.

Eleven-year-old Billy Caldwell, from Castlederg in Northern Ireland, has epilepsy and can have up to 100 seizures a day.

His mother Charlotte had previously got cannabis oil for Billy’s treatment from the US. This medicine reportedly had stopped Billy’s seizures. However, when they were unable to travel for a new supply, she took Billy to their GP. Reports say that in recognising this as a “unique” case, Dr Brendan O’Hare prescribed the medicine.

https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/news/news/cannabis-oil-prescribed-nhs-first-case-its-kind-uk-67271


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 28, 2017)

Hope they discover it controls BG levels


----------



## Amigo (Apr 28, 2017)

People get very jittery when cannabis is mentioned but there's so many useful applications it seems. The 'psychoactive' part is removed so it's not as if it's causing a high but clearly has some very effective therapeutic benefits for certain conditions. 

Hope it can help this young boy's epilepsy.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 28, 2017)

I've tried vaping THC free cannabis oil, but it had little, if any effect on either the motor neuropathy or arthritic pain. Medicinal cannabis in the US is full fat.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I've tried vaping THC free cannabis oil, but it had little, if any effect on either the motor neuropathy or arthritic pain. Medicinal cannabis in the US is full fat.



We have debates from time to time on the blood cancer site about this Mike because there's a certain guy in the States pushing this stuff as the panacea for all ills. It involves cooking it up on the stove and is highly combustible but many swear by it!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 1, 2017)

It's high time they considered this.  Mind you, knowing the state of the NHS and the postcode lottery it would be pot luck whether you got it or not.


----------



## Grogg1 (May 1, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> ..................it would be *pot* luck whether you got it or not.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 1, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


>



You missed the other one!


----------



## Grogg1 (May 1, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> You missed the other one!


I didn't miss, I'm not Green!! The HIGH time wasn't as funny!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 1, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I'm not *Green*


----------



## HOBIE (May 1, 2017)

Poor kid hope it works for him.


----------

